# early? evinrude bicycle motor evinrude motor bike



## thehugheseum (Sep 21, 2014)

i picked up this cute little bastard yesterday,i was told this is the front mounted evinrude? hell i dont know

it has spark and great compression,im half thinking of fitting a vintage tank i have and a old cruiser bike i think it will fit it and running it up today

any help (yes you bri) greatly appreciated


----------



## bricycle (Sep 21, 2014)

That is the 1932-35 Elgin(Muncie) Cycle motor. Only forth one I've seen mostly complete. 3-4 other powerheads roaming around as well....
They came equipped with either a cast, or a sheet aluminum tank. Nice find.


----------



## Coaster Brake (Sep 21, 2014)

Hmmm, I'll give you $20 for it.


----------



## thehugheseum (Sep 21, 2014)

im a total dummy on this piece,can you give me any links or info? front wheel? rear wheel? i will more than likely sell it after my info space is filled........i was really hungover when i bought it


----------



## bricycle (Sep 22, 2014)

thehugheseum said:


> im a total dummy on this piece,can you give me any links or info? front wheel? rear wheel? i will more than likely sell it after my info space is filled........i was really hungover when i bought it




It bolts to the front fork


----------



## thehugheseum (Sep 22, 2014)

ok,cool!


----------



## decotriumph (Sep 22, 2014)

*Check your e-mail*

Adam,
I sent you a pertinent e-mail.


----------

